# ballet flats.. in or out??



## purplkaret (Feb 2, 2007)

man, i always do this. i hold out on the trend till it's almost over. i'm dying to get these but my bf says i should hold out cuz the trend will soon be over... what do u guys think?  








haha the bow looks hella janky in the photo but it's super cute irl!


----------



## SELFstyled (Feb 2, 2007)

I think they'll still be in as there are quite a few ballet flats coming out for Spring. If you like it who cares if it's in or out? Just get it!


----------



## Bernadette (Feb 2, 2007)

I think they are still in.
I have the opposite problem, I always seem to be onto things before they get really big and then by the time they are widely available and there are cuter styles out there, I feel kinda over it.
I think this trend isn't just a trend though because they are so functional.
I plan to buy some more flats when i find some that really tickle my fancy.
Go for it!


----------



## shopgood (Feb 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purplkaret* 

 
_man, i always do this. i hold out on the trend till it's almost over._

 
hahaha i do the same thing. i STILL don't own a pair of ballet flats, or any other kind of flats for that matter. the closest thing i have are vans slip-ons? lol but i've been seeing a lot of cute ones lately and i'm dying to get at least one pair before the trend fades (if it happens. bernadette makes a good point). i say get them!

i want these!!


----------



## aeni (Feb 2, 2007)

They're here still as the 60s influence is still around.

To be honest I can't think of a shoe that isn't normally "in" besides seasonal shoes (sandals and boots)!


----------



## LMcConnell18 (Feb 2, 2007)

yea i dont think they are ending any time soon. but if u want something thats more in than not... go for some that tie up the leg. evreyone is wearing them. although i have some, i personally believe they are uncomfortable!


----------



## lara (Feb 2, 2007)

Always in.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Feb 2, 2007)

I think they're cute. I don't think they're out yet. Who cares if they are? Eventually, they'll be back in style. If you are concerned about them going out of style and not getting much wear, buy cheaper shoes like at Payless or Target. They're usually decent and will survive the trend.

I'm a big of platform shoes and wedges. They cycle in and out constantly. I don't care about wearing trendy shoes, because I don't like to dress like everyone else and don't always love the trends (I was never a fan of pointy toed shoes, for instance.)


----------



## lorraine_loz (Feb 2, 2007)

these are deffo still in...most shops are stocking up on them for this summer! i love ballet pumps, so great for those casual summer days!


----------



## Katja (Feb 2, 2007)

*Def. In.  If you like Eet, Buy Eet! (I always pronounce my I's, EEs)  Like 'I Peench'. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## amoona (Feb 2, 2007)

if u work or walk around a lot they'll always be in lol. i bought a pair from target and i wear them everyday to work. they're so comfrotable.


----------



## purplkaret (Feb 2, 2007)

thanks for all of ur input !! maybe i'll pick em up this weekend ^__^


----------



## moonrevel (Feb 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bernadette* 

 
_I have the opposite problem, I always seem to be onto things before they get really big and then by the time they are widely available and there are cuter styles out there, I feel kinda over it._

 
Amen.  Way before everyone and their mother was making trendy ballet flats, I was tearing my hair out trying to find cute ones and meeting with absolutely no success.  Now, they're everywhere, and I'm like, "Where were you in my time of need???"


----------



## d_flawless (Feb 3, 2007)

i think ballet flats are a classic, esp. in black...you really can't go wrong with them


----------



## micky_mouse (Feb 3, 2007)

i think they will be in and get them if you really like them.....i am the same way as bernadeeta i always am into a trend and then they come out with new stuff and its like ekk i dunno know

but my friend came up and got about 15pairs of flats because they were $2-$15 bucks and where she lives there $20-$60 and there super boring


----------



## noahlowryfan (Feb 3, 2007)

why follow a fashion trend. be your own person and get it even if its going out of style.


----------



## marianzhou (Feb 3, 2007)

hahaa dont have to follow the trend if you liek it, get it !


----------



## Pinkangie (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:

 *marianzhou* wrote:
hahaa dont have to follow the trend if you liek it, get it !  
 
:hifive: 

I did not like ballerinas at first but now I start to like them more and more. I have to wear elegant shoes for work every day, so they are a great alternative if you are sick of wearing heels sometimes ;-)


----------



## Kimberleigh (Feb 22, 2007)

Love 'em.


----------



## everest_water (Feb 23, 2007)

i wore flats last summer (2006). they're so great, i love them. but i wouldnt wear them as summer of 2007 approaches. its just my personal opinion, i feel like i overkilled my ballerina shoe phase and i'd like to try some nice wedged sandles/shoes.


----------



## user79 (Feb 23, 2007)

They are still in, but regardless, they are comfy as hell!!


----------



## Leopardskinny (Feb 24, 2007)

I love them! I buy them because I like them though, not because they are in.


----------



## june23 (Feb 25, 2007)

Are they ever going to go out? 
I think not. They've been around forever. Contrary to those who claim they rocked them way before they became the "in" thing. My mother wore them too!


----------



## cyens (Feb 25, 2007)

black ballet flats... I dont see why they can be out. 
Its not something like the fluo parachutes pants, that you just knew it was going to die forever!


----------



## redhead2000 (Feb 25, 2007)

They are classic. J.Crew has some really cute ones, but they are so expensive!


----------



## NFTP (Feb 25, 2007)

if you like something, and you can afford it, then buy it and wear it. i think its a dissapointment if you miss the chance to buy something that you really liked.


----------



## Glam_girl20 (Mar 7, 2007)

I think they still in, I went shopping yesterday and I saw a lot of ballet flats in the shops. I like Ked's and sugar!!


----------



## sharyn (Mar 7, 2007)

glam girl, those are super cute!! 

I think that no matter if it is in or out, if you feel comfortable in them and find a pair that you like, why not? how can cute flat shoes be out anyways?!


----------



## jenii (Mar 8, 2007)

I agree with one of the posts that said they're always in. I don't care if they're not trendy at some point down the line, I'll always love 'em. So cute with a skirt that hits mid-calf.


----------



## knoxydoll (Mar 8, 2007)

I wish they were out, I couldn't wear them to save my life.


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Mar 8, 2007)

they're so cute! i just bought a leopard and camo. pair


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 9, 2007)

I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ballet flats. They're definitely an 'in' for me


----------



## july (Mar 23, 2007)

I think they are in 
and I really  love them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , I think I was between the first that bought them almost  year ago hen they only came out (here
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...)
I just bought such an adorable pair from Aldo !
I usually wear flats so the ballet flats are grate option for me flats and pretty , what more could I ask?


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Mar 25, 2007)

i cant imagine them going out. they're classy, feminine, comfortable and can be worn with almost anything. i have several pairs, i wear them all the time. i love flats in general too


----------



## vickih (Mar 26, 2007)

i say get them.. i got myself a pair as I'm like you, "will they be in next year?" but then i said, 'who cares, i'm still gonna get them'  buy them... enjoy them... and really you can never have enough shoes...


----------



## xiahe (Mar 29, 2007)

i think they'll always be in...i don't really have a pair, just these even tho they really aren't considered "ballet flats"...





they were at target for like $12.  comfy as hell, too =]


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Mar 31, 2007)

i love ballet flats 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i have like 3 pairs lol who cares if they're in or out of fashion?

if you like them and feel good wearing them, do it!


----------



## Kimberleigh (Mar 31, 2007)

I have 3 pairs.  These are my faves...


----------



## linzbyrd (Apr 2, 2007)

I love ballet flats, they are so cute, yet super comfortable.  I bought a cute brown leather pair on boxing day and I still haven't been able to wear them yet.  Soon though.


----------



## zaralovesmac (Apr 7, 2007)

They're def in.So practical and comfy and of course stylish!


----------



## janelle811 (Apr 8, 2007)

Oh I would say they are definitely in still.... I think they're kinda big for this spring.  Even if they don't have as many styles out later on, I don't think ballet flats ever really go out.


----------



## medusalox (Apr 8, 2007)

IN!

I just got the cutest leopard print pair from Target for $14. So comfy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I want more!


----------



## Holly (Apr 8, 2007)

Totally in. I have a zebra print pair, and a leopard print pair! <3


----------



## semtexgirl (Apr 8, 2007)

They're a classic - always in style.


----------



## alysia (Apr 16, 2007)

Definatly still in. They're the anti-platform.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 16, 2007)

I am seeing these everywhere in a variety of styles. Personally, I have a high arch and I used to dance so i don't find flat shoes comfortable, I need at least an inch of heel or wedge or else my feet hurt. Wish i could get into some of these cute styles though!


----------



## juicyaddict (Apr 18, 2007)

definitely IN!


----------



## triccc (Apr 22, 2007)

for me, they're always in. i love them!


----------



## pearl (Apr 23, 2007)

I didn't know these were a trend! I think they'll be around forever, they look soooo comfy. (I have yet to buy a pair..!)


----------



## munchkinhead (May 20, 2007)

def in, you can buy so many diff styles now from glitter, satin, leather etc and they are so comfortable. i have at least gone through 4!!!


----------



## Sikfrmthemirror (May 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shopgood* 

 
_hahaha i do the same thing. i STILL don't own a pair of ballet flats, or any other kind of flats for that matter. the closest thing i have are vans slip-ons? lol but i've been seeing a lot of cute ones lately and i'm dying to get at least one pair before the trend fades (if it happens. bernadette makes a good point). i say get them!

i want these!!



_

 
I have those. and they fell apart after like a month. haha. and see how they kinda dont lay flat on the ground yeah. that gets alittle weird.


----------



## *Dani* (May 23, 2007)

Ballet flats are classic. I don't think they'll ever really go "out" even if they aren't a big trend anymore.


----------



## effloresce_ (Jun 2, 2007)

I love them, and always will because i have knee injuries that limit my heel-wearing days severely. Besides, they're dead comfy, and i seriously think they're not a trend.


----------



## janelovesyou (Jun 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **Dani** 

 
_Ballet flats are classic. I don't think they'll ever really go "out" even if they aren't a big trend anymore._

 
Totally agree with this. I love ballet flats so much


----------



## User49 (Jun 2, 2007)

I dont care if they are in or out i love love LOVE them!


----------



## Rushch6 (Jun 6, 2007)

I have 4 pair of ballet flats from J.Crew. I know they were on the pricey side, but they are so cute, functional, and comfortable. Here are the most recent ones I bought. LOVE LOVE LOVE them!!!!


----------



## Katura (Jun 6, 2007)

Flats killllllllllllllllllllllllll my feet.

There's no suppport for my ridiculousy high arch


----------



## aziza (Jun 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rushch6* 

 
_I have 4 pair of ballet flats from J.Crew. I know they were on the pricey side, but they are so cute, functional, and comfortable. Here are the most recent ones I bought. LOVE LOVE LOVE them!!!!








_

 

The plaid ones are sooooo cute! I want them....

ETA:

 I just checked and the site still has 'em....I'm cringing a little because of the price but it's too late. I've fallen in love.


----------



## aziza (Jun 6, 2007)

These are  J Crew too and gorgeous! 




/82735_NA6434.jpg


----------



## Rushch6 (Jun 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SumtingSweet* 

 
_These are J Crew too and gorgeous! 




/82735_NA6434.jpg_

 
I saw those too and they are cute!!!!!!


----------



## Rushch6 (Jun 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SumtingSweet* 

 
_The plaid ones are sooooo cute! I want them....

ETA:

I just checked and the site still has 'em....I'm cringing a little because of the price but it's too late. I've fallen in love._

 
Yes the price is high, but there is always Ebay!!!!!


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katura* 

 
_Flats killllllllllllllllllllllllll my feet.

There's no suppport for my ridiculousy high arch_

 
I'm damn near flat footed and they kill my feet. AND as ridiculous as it sounds, I can't walk in the things. Like at all. I just...trip. Constantly. It's ridiculous.


----------



## natasha (Jun 7, 2007)

hey hun well flats r sooo in!!!!!!!!!!this summer but why dont u try too sandals????


----------



## yumin1988 (Jun 15, 2007)

I have tons of ballet flats...
In fact... i think it is a staple wear among many in my country ~~ *cheers*


----------



## sandyyyy <3 (Jun 29, 2007)

I luurrve ballet flats lol i have so many pairs of them and don't think that they're gonna go out of style :]


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Jun 29, 2007)

Well I think they are out. In my opinion.I never got into that style of shoe, just don't like it don't. They are so played out.


----------



## Blushbaby (Jun 30, 2007)

They look great with skinny jeans and are showing no signs of dying here in the UK.


----------



## laurenmo88 (Jul 15, 2007)

so in! i was at steve madden the other day & they are having a huge sale and i got some flats for 19.99!


----------



## MisaMayah (Oct 22, 2007)

They will always be in for me =)
I have about 15 pairs now, I even wear actual ballet shoes! I have satin and soft leather ones in lots of colours. My fave at the moment is my bronze pair, it seems to compliment any colour clothes I wear.


----------



## MsCocoa (Oct 24, 2007)

I think they'll always be in...like skinny jeans they've gone from a trend to just another style of clothing. I'm less of the ballet flats queen I used to be I'm now madly in love with heels.


----------



## pinupshoot (Oct 24, 2007)

I think they´ll always be in, I really love them, they are very confortable.


----------



## Ms.Amaranthine (Oct 25, 2007)

In or out, I don't care.. I think they're ugly as sin. I've never worn them and never will. Of course, I may be biased.. I hate shoes, period. I guess they're cute sometimes, but I'm pretty sick of seeing them all the time now. A lot of my old, reliable shoe stores now carry tons of them and have fazed out the kind of shoes I like for the sake of the trend. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They are cute on my toddler. Then again, everything's cute on a baby.


----------



## ratmist (Oct 25, 2007)

In.

Every single kind of design you could possibly want:

http://www.frenchsole.com/index.php


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Oct 25, 2007)

Always an "in" in my book.


----------

